# Bicycle 1910's - 1920's sidecar



## DJF (Nov 7, 2017)

I am wanting to find a wicker or other lightweight sidecar, frame and seat, meant for a bicycle of the teens or twenties.
Will consider all styles.
Thank you


----------



## DJF (Nov 8, 2017)

Not everyone can be against sidecars, post the ones you would have if given a chance to go back in time.


----------



## DJF (Nov 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 19, 2017)

this one is cool.


----------



## DJF (Nov 19, 2017)

Will grant you that and quit striking lines.


----------



## DJF (Nov 19, 2017)

I just love wicker, would just about do anything for a rear high spring wicker side car. Sadly most are stiff frame like this beauty in the picture.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 20, 2017)

I was just looking at an old Claud Butler catalog that shows their side cars. This is my Swallow Jet 80


----------



## DJF (Nov 20, 2017)

Very nice, love the round nose and windscreen of a speedster.


----------



## DJF (Dec 21, 2017)

Here is a Motorbicycle with sidecar in correct period time.
Could you imagine this being your daily transportation?


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks comfortable! I bet the chair flexed and made the ride nicer! Barry


----------



## luckyfind (Dec 22, 2017)

love my sidecar abut heavy going up hill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJF (Jan 17, 2018)

luckyfind said:


> love my sidecar abut heavy going up hill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont see the picture, sadly.


----------



## DJF (Jan 17, 2018)

Now that is one way to do a side car. Lovely idea for your passenger to be your bumper.
1908 Hendee / Indian tri-car, sidecar, shown in factory brochure.


----------



## luckyfind (Jan 18, 2018)

DJF said:


> Dont see the picture, sadly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJF (Jan 18, 2018)

luckyfind said:


> View attachment 739773
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WOW simply fantastic. And looks to be being truly enjoyed.


----------



## weebob (Jan 18, 2018)

I like wicker too!!!! an old pic off the net from a  while back,,,,some call eye candy,, That child seat is really neat


----------



## DJF (Jan 19, 2018)

weebob said:


> I like wicker too!!!! an old pic off the net from a  while back,,,,some call eye candy,, That child seat is really neat View attachment 739845



Very nice, any idea if it is a custom rig or original to a maker?
And as the kid will be nice and safe, I still wonder who would have the seat up front and be the bumper?


----------



## weebob (Jan 19, 2018)

Really OLD skool,,prob. hand built,,


----------



## weebob (Jan 19, 2018)

oops!!!must have double clicked


----------



## weebob (Jan 19, 2018)

DJF said:


> Very nice, any idea if it is a custom rig or original to a maker?
> And as the kid will be nice and safe, I still wonder who would have the seat up front and be the bumper?



custom one off..I'm guessing...I was watchin this a few years ago and lost contact with it,,,


----------



## DJF (Jan 19, 2018)

The latter versions look pretty heavy while I can see the wicker being light enough to move with little effort.


----------



## DJF (Apr 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## bicicletas (Apr 22, 2018)

If I was looking for a wicker side-car, I would probably fab one using one of these as a starting point:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1840s-70s-...082009?hash=item41d7019f59:g:m6QAAOSwFyhZ~Nbb
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AN...535828?hash=item2cc704b654:g:rDYAAOSwjvJZOXR7
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Wh...042194?hash=item441b7e5c92:g:BzAAAOSwRr5Ztcrg
Ect.


----------



## DJF (Apr 22, 2018)

bicicletas said:


> If I was looking for a wicker side-car, I would probably fab one using one of these as a starting point:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1840s-70s-...082009?hash=item41d7019f59:g:m6QAAOSwFyhZ~Nbb
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AN...535828?hash=item2cc704b654:g:rDYAAOSwjvJZOXR7
> ...



That is an excellent observation, it is true almost if not all wicker sidecars were built by convelesent chair companies mainly in Britian, however it is only certain frames that were used.

I have a saved search on eBay and other places for one such kind to come across but none have so far.

I was asking here as I would rather start with an original than try to create a best guess one, but I am still looking from both directions.


----------



## DJF (Sep 12, 2019)

anyone got new information on any old wicker or other bicycle sidecars?

Would love to see some of those "popular mechanics" or the like "frame plans".


----------



## DJF (Mar 15, 2020)

Still need a light wicker sidecar.


----------

